# Shturmanskie Chronograph



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

After being on the forum for a short while now I have seen quite a few Shturmanskie Chronograph's and I have been quite taken by them. Been looking at the Russian watch sites on the web etc and monitoring the bay.

One on the bay has popped up on my radar but it's fitted with a rotating bezel I have not seen before and I'm concerned it's a Frankenwatch. Everything else on the watch looks good. The seller appears to have good feedback, although not head of him before in the Russian watch circuit.

What do you think guys ? Also can you deduce it's age from the images ?

Item no. 260940193623

Thanks

Daz


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s a couple of similar Sturmy`s owned by members of the forum...



> Kutusov, on 17 January 2012 - 09:58 PM, said:
> 
> This one the whole day
> 
> ...


 :wink2:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Cheers for the reply Mach.

So it would appear this is a fraken, it's the only example I can find with a minute marked bezel.

Ruscamera has one, but the sub dials have the wrong hands fitted.

The search continuesâ€¦


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The chapter ring seems to be the only non-original part... and still, I have this nagging feeling I've seen one like that before so I won't say that for sure.

I wouldn't let that stop me from getting it if you like it. It's a reasonable price and it's a watch that has obliviously had some work done to it (crystal is new as they are usually pretty scratched) . Might not be a bad thing, the original watches are old watches (vintage, to be polite  ), so this one can be in a much better condition than any 100% genuine. That and the fact that 100% genuine doesn't mean the same as for Swiss watches. There are so many variations with Russian watches that it's really hard to tell what's what.

Mind you that the one on RusCamera is in worst shape... hands and dial are a bit sun-burned and there's a bit nasty (and old) relume job done there. It's the real Air Force version though, with no crown at 9 and a 31659 hacking movement.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I did a google image search for this and there are a couple of examples with this type of bezel insert. I didn't dig into the origin of the photos though.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

What search terms did you used? I tried and came up empty although your finds confirm my feeling...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, found it... Mark Gordon's number 0186 http://ussrtime.com/start.html.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

The fact the bezel is now known to be a Poljot part makes me happy.

I thought it had to be to fit In the case, I was worried it was a third party item.

My original google image search came up with no hits on this bezel.

So I have just purchased it  My second 3133 watch.

The Ruscamera are was looking at was this one : 370576472560. I think this is a standard 3133 and not the hacking movement.

But the fact the sundial hands were wrong really turned me off it. I love the detail on the hand on the sundial at 3.

I was also looking at a hacking example: 110815312539 this looked in good condition, but bidding was starting just out of my budget at the momment.

Thanks for you help gentlemen.

I now just have to keep it under the radar of the 710.

Daz.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new watch! :thumbup:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> ... and still, I have this nagging feeling I've seen one like that before so I won't say that for sure.





Dazzer said:


> The fact the bezel is now known to be a Poljot part makes me happy.


I'm not sure, but I think I've seen one with this Bezel and the grey dial in Levenberg's catalogue. However, since the better half last tidied up I can't find the catalogue anywhere so I can't confirm that. Will update if I find it.



Dazzer said:


> So I have just purchased it  My second 3133 watch.


Congratulations from me too!

-wotsch


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations! You've got a beauty :thumbup:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

congrats but its a hard one to keep under the radar.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the congratulations everyone. :thumbup:

When the watch arrives I'll post the obligatory wrist shot.

Too be honest keeping it under the radar of the 710 is unlikely, she's an ex-financial para-planner so she handles our banking. :wallbash:

But she has been guilty of the odd unauthorised purchase, I have plenty of ammunition left.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

bsa said:


> congrats but its a hard one to keep under the radar.


Gentlemen, try this.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> Thanks for the congratulations everyone. :thumbup:
> 
> When the watch arrives I'll post the obligatory wrist shot.
> 
> ...


Nice watch, looking forward to some pictures


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Privyet,

My Sturmanskie arrived earlier in the week.

I felt the strap didn't really do the watch justice.










So I decided to buy a tan leather strap that I think suits the watch a lot better.



















And now for the wrist shot...................










I was surprised the watch is fitted with a plexi crystal, but after doing some research here on the forum it doesn't actually seem that unusual. Is it possible to get a mineral or sapphire crystal for this model ?

Also could someone confirm that this model has a screw back case.

So do you like it ?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The older versions had plexi and retainer ring casebacks as pictured above. :yes:

Strap-wise, they seem to be a lot of watch for the 18mm lugs of the original version of the case. Looks good though. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Good choice of strap, I tried a lot with mine and also settled for a brown one:










It's a 20mm Meyhofer Messina, these reissues have bigger partially covered lugs.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

The strap is a 18mm Tan Atlas padded leather from the Strap Shop.

Is there anyway to determine a rough date of manufacture of my watch ?

Would just like to know really, be nice to know.

Regards

Daz.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Renato should have the links to the threads with that info. My guess is that it is a 90's post CCCP version. A couple of things that will help are whether the case is stainless or plated and a look at the movement. See if the movement is stamped with cyrillic or latin script.

Later,

William


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Dazzer said:


> Is there anyway to determine a rough date of manufacture of my watch ?


This (click here) thread I started has quite a bit of info in it.

Cheers!

-wotsch


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

I had the same watch before and let me tell you that it's perfect on a brown Hirsch Liberty.

I found a picture on my hand:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Renato should have the links to the threads with that info.


I probably should but I don't :lol:

Anyway, here's a mini-guide nicked from somewhere else:

2 piece reset lever with silver colored chrono wheels - 1975-1980

Silver colored balance wheel - late 1980s

Stamped with 3133 - late 1970s - early 1980s

Stamped with SU 3133 - late 1980s

Stamped with P3133 - Post soviet


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

wotsch said:


> Dazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyway to determine a rough date of manufacture of my watch ?
> ...


That was one of the threads I was thinking of. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW !

What a wealth of information and some great photos on that thread, thank you chaps.

I'll get the back off the watch at some point this week and check out the makings.

Cheers

Daz.


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice one Dazzer,

A great improvement on that strap, it looks very good!

Enjoy

Martin


----------

